# breathing light cable



## Tezzaluna

Dear foreros,

Discúlpenme, pero es que no tengo nada de contexto.

Breathing light cable es lo único que aparece en el documento.  Es un inventario de partes para ensamblar una máquina.

Gracias.

Tezza


----------



## cabazorro

Pues puede ser algo así como respiradero, desgasificador, ventila, en cualquiera de los casos obtienes flujo de aire, y ¿"luz"? (a menos que se trate de "ligero" o "brisa") esta si que esta complicada, aunado a esto esta la palabra "cable". necesitamos más contexto, ¿no tendrás una imagen por ahí?
Saludos.


----------



## Tezzaluna

cabazorro said:


> Pues puede ser algo así como respiradero, desgasificador, ventila, en cualquiera de los casos obtienes flujo de aire, y ¿"luz"? (a menos que se trate de "ligero" o "brisa") esta si que esta complicada, aunado a esto esta la palabra "cable". necesitamos mas contexto, ¿no tendrás una imagen por ahí?
> Saludos.


 
Cabazorro,

No.  Solo tengo una lista. No hay contexto.  Nada.  Es lo difícil de este proyecto.

Tez


----------



## cabazorro

¿Que tipo de máquina o equipo es?


----------



## Tezzaluna

cabazorro said:


> ¿Que tipo de máquina o equipo es?


 
Es un escáner médico.  Es lo único que sé.

Tezza


----------



## Metztli

Hola Tezza!

Estaba tratando de encontrar una imagen, pero no existe el término como tal en Google... pudiera haber alguna variación en la ortografía?


----------



## parhuzam

Hola Tezzi..

Me parece que es un cable que conduce luz (as in light optic cable)

Lo de *breathing* es que no es sólido que es fácil de doblarse o enrollarse..

Espero que te ayude.

Saludos.


----------



## Tezzaluna

parhuzam said:


> Hola Tezzi..
> 
> Me parece que es un cable que conduce luz (as in light optic cable)
> 
> Lo de *breathing* es que no es sólido que es fácil de doblarse o enrollarse..
> 
> Espero que te ayude.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Parhu,

En cuanto a lo de breathing, no podría ser que se refiere a un cable ventilado conductor de luz?

I´m grasping at straws, aren´t I?

TezzaLuna


----------



## aurilla

"breathing light cable" es el "cable de la luz del respirador"


----------



## parhuzam

Hola... 

If the machine is a scanner... where does the respirator enter the picture....?

Creo que Tezzi esta cerca con.." cable ventilado conductor de luz " ...que es solo una pieza, un cable.

Encontré este link...    www.halfbakery.com/idea/Breathing_20Fiber_20Optic_20Light

Espero que te ayude.


----------



## Tezzaluna

parhuzam said:


> Hola...
> 
> If the machine is a scanner... where does the respirator enter the picture....?
> 
> Creo que Tezzi esta cerca con.." cable ventilado conductor de luz " ...que es solo una pieza, un cable.
> 
> Encontré este link... www.halfbakery.com/idea/Breathing_20Fiber_20Optic_20Light
> 
> Espero que te ayude.


 
Parhu,

Thanks for the research.  Thanks for the answer.  This is it.

Tezza


----------

